# Black locust, hickory or ash for a self bow?



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I think hickory would be ideal out of the three, then black locust a close second. Hickory has been described as nearly unbreakable.

Have you considered starting out with a board bow? Less wait and less time/work invested in making a stave. Just picked up a $13 hickory board that should make 1-2 bows, just had to find it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ash will be the easiest to start on, hickory has the greatest potential, in my opinion, for a terrific bow because you can super dry it and temper in serious reflex. The black locust is the most troublesome because you have to remove the sapwood and then be really careful with the drying to avoiding checking, but makes a naturally beautiful bow. 

I'd say make a few from ash and then when you're ready to try something a little crazy, go hickory


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Yes my 1st try was a red oak board bow, it failed by breaking on the tiller tree. I'm not sure where I could get a hickory board, and don't mind splitting my own.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Kegan, I was hopping you would join in.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Menards has hickory boards if you live close to one.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Green River said:


> Yes my 1st try was a red oak board bow, it failed by breaking on the tiller tree. I'm not sure where I could get a hickory board, and don't mind splitting my own.


I would try and keep at it and learning till you can get a good read oak bow. A tougher wood won't necessarily mean a better outcome if the tiller isn't worked out first.


----------

